# Cocaine



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Just out of curiosity how many of you on here actually uses the stuff?

Weekend thing, everyday, never?


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

lucky if its 15% cocaine these days!! worse than a greegs sausage roll 12% meat!

KP


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Ive used it before (not for about 5 years now)

Sends me weird / pickled / agitated


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Kristeen said:


> lucky if its 15% cocaine these days!! worse than a greegs sausage roll 12% meat!
> 
> KP


LOL true tbh :lol:

Personally, i dont touch the stuff or anything in that matter.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Last time I used it I was on holiday in Hong Kong back in summer 2007....and it was good!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

But I try to steer clear of rec drugs these days...need to knuckle down and be a grown up!!! :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Never done it and to be honest the thought of "snorting" something horrifies me. Never done any thing but gear and a bit of whizz when l was 22 / 23 ish.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Kristeen said:


> lucky if its 15% cocaine these days!! worse than a greegs sausage roll 12% meat!
> 
> KP


The stuff on thes treets is usually around that, if not less.

Can get far higher quality stuff but the cost is astronomical and wouldn't be affordable to the average end user.

You get what you pay for essentially.

To be honest if you are used to the normal stuff and have a line of high quality stuff it will absolutely nail you! Lasts ages as you only need a diddly line every half hour instead of a huge one every ten minutes!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Never.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

"Can get far higher quality stuff but the cost is astronomical and wouldn't be affordable to the average end user."

Yeah theres stuff going about up here that 90 quid a pop and about 90% pure!! thats to strong tho ud be rattlin!! ud get a lot of house work done tho!..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep Kristeen thats the one!

Have had it a few times. Its a competely different cos its not cut but psyschologically handing over £100 for a gram is tough! Worth it though!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Yep Kristeen thats the one!
> 
> Have had it a few times. Its a competely different cos its not cut but psyschologically handing over *£100 for a gram *is tough! Worth it though!


Wow, thats some expensive charlie! Stuff round here I know of is around 30-40 a g.. still expensive imo lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Wow, thats some expensive charlie! Stuff round here I know of is around 30-40 a g.. still expensive imo lol


30 QUID a gram?

Dont think Ive ever heard of it that cheap


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Had it last night, and friday.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yeah theres stuff round here for 80 a G

Will blow your nut off

Get you twice as smashed as the 40 a G stuff and last twice as long :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I can get it for £25 a gram and its not bad. Mind you the 100 quid stuff could be easily cut with a 4:1 ratio!

Prices really mean nothing these days!


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

£100 a gram phft i duno if i could its usually 3 for a 100 eh but really that just amounts to one good one if you look at it that way!! hah Look at us workin out the best deals!!


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

i aint touching it for a while now, unless its got test and dianbol in it.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Kristeen said:


> £100 a gram phft i duno if i could its usually 3 for a 100 eh but really that just amounts to one good one if you look at it that way!! hah Look at us workin out the best deals!!


Yeah but they you have to carry 3 gramss round. Do I look like a fu.cking cart horse!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Something which I do think about. When someone gets caught they get punished depending on how much in weight they had?

So someone carrying 10 grams of ****e would get punished heavier than someone with 1G of rocket fuel!

Seems mad iif thats actually the case


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Im not sure how they would work it if you got caught! take it off you and take it themselves prolly!!

I think drug dealers should have deals of the week or roll back!!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Can't believe it's still so popular, you duuno what you're snorting these days.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Kristeen said:


> £100 a gram phft i duno if i could its usually 3 for a 100 eh but really that just amounts to one good one if you look at it that way!! hah Look at us workin out the best deals!!


Ha ha seems most dealers do the 3 for 100 super duper deal!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Used to use it. Only thing i noticed was a little more energy and the ability to drink my bodyweight in alcohol without feeling drunk. ....downside is, once it wore off, stone cold hammered. Last time i used it was a disgusting state. Not touched it since then (except 1 odd occasion with an ex as it makes the sex out of this world. She was a dirty little thing tho. Let me do anything to her. Dirty dirty wench. )


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't actually think I would pay £100 for a gram of anything.

What a waste.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Bashy said:


> Ha ha seems most dealers do the 3 for 100 super duper deal!!


****ers I get 6 for £200!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> ****ers I get 6 for £200!


Ive never had the desire to buy 6, although im sure the more I wanted the better the savings lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Something which I do think about. When someone gets caught they get punished depending on how much in weight they had?
> 
> So someone carrying 10 grams of ****e would get punished heavier than someone with 1G of rocket fuel!
> 
> Seems mad iif thats actually the case


Yes but they do also check the % of the gear

So if you were caught with a KG of stuff at 15% you would get less time than a KG of 90% stuff


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Used to use it. Only thing i noticed was a little more energy and the ability to drink my bodyweight in alcohol without feeling drunk. ....downside is, once it wore off, stone cold hammered. Last time i used it was a disgusting state. Not touched it since then (except 1 odd occasion with an ex as it makes the sex out of this world.)


Yeah its not the best buzz!! better things out there!! check out ur local deals and reviews!!

6 for 200? u win credit crunch deal!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Nope, never tried it. The hardest thing I've tried is cannabis and poppers (when still pretty imature!).

Most of my old friends took drugs though (still do) but only witnessed one friend snort. I've lost an ex through drugs and worked with so many people whose lives have been destroyed by drugs that it's put me off for life.

I know drugs affect everyone differently but I've never wanted to take the gamble.  Such a goody goody I know :laugh:


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

a wee cheeky sniff of the old poppers eh? hah awful headach with them!! Kp


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

3 for 50 (Half bags) used to be pretty common but not so much any more. Most of the bags now are 0.3 instead of proper halfs any way!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Syko said:


> Ive used it before (not for about 5 years now)
> 
> Sends me weird / pickled / agitated


Same mate i used to be super confident and chat sh!t all night on it,

Now it makes me go loopy, I was in Marbella 2 years ago at some big party and i was actually convinced that most the people in the house wanted me dead and that i was gonna get drowned in the pool! When i woke up i was like woah what the fcuk! It was all in my head of corse, they all jumped in the pool in suits and i was the only dry one so they wanted to dunk me too but i thought it was all one big plan to drown me.

They were dragging me to the pool and saying

"Take your mobile phone out your pocket and make this easier Raptor"

I thought they wanted to make it impossible for me to raise alarm, in reality they didn't want my new iPhone to be damaged by the water... :confused1:

It was only when they got me near the water that i started fighting for my life and swinging digs that they were like, hmm i think he's gone under off the coke and left me alone :lol:

That was pure stuff too, the house owner had a fcuk off bowl of it in the front room with a teaspoon in it! After that night me and some girl who also went under said "If that coke was the real deal then i don't even wanna take it anymore" lol

From now on a line, yes! A large amount.. NO! or i regret it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kristeen said:


> a wee cheeky sniff of the old poppers eh? hah awful headach with them!! Kp


Ha ha. The frist time yeah. I was on holiday with friends who revealed that they always sniffed em. Under peer pressure I agreed to too and was terrified when I had this very fast pounding in my head!!! :laugh: That was the only time I got a headache though. Only used them a few more times when drunk when my friend would just shoove em under me nose. Don't last long either...realised it was a waste of time!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Katy said:


> Nope, never tried it. The hardest thing I've tried is cannabis and poppers (when still pretty imature!).
> 
> Most of my old friends took drugs though (still do) but only witnessed one friend snort. I've lost an ex through drugs and worked with so many people whose lives have been destroyed by drugs that it's put me off for life.
> 
> I know drugs affect everyone differently but I've never wanted to take the gamble.  Such a goody goody I know :laugh:


No good come out of drug use...

Except steroids of corse :lol:

Tbh i substitute most stupid parties for the gym now


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

everyone always makes pals with the poppers guy when ur out in a club u can smell it a mile off!! good for a wee buzz but yeah hefty solvent abuse headsore!! best to stay clear ur right its a waste of time!! altho gay men use it loads! its not a waste of time for them..!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Now it makes me go loopy


Haha 

Makes me skatty, dont know what to do with myself. All my mates are loud on it, (laughing and jokeing) i go all quiet and sit there in a world of my own

Just hate that feeling that you dont know what to do next :laugh:

I was offerd some a week ago and turned it down, people were looking at me as if i was mad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> No good come out of drug use...
> 
> *Except steroids of corse* :lol:
> 
> Tbh i substitute most stupid parties for the gym now


*As a learned man once said..*

*"the only side effect to steroids is greatness"*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

never have,never will dosnt really interest me had pills,whizz yrs ago not to a extreme level just now n again only over a few month

i have always been in a job were random testing is done so another reason not too bother


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> No good come out of drug use...
> 
> Except steroids of corse :lol:
> 
> Tbh i substitute most stupid parties for the gym now


Cant be doing with going out anymore, pathetic really at 20 years old.

Usually end up wanting to leave after an hour or so. Coke is more of a necessity than a luxury if im wanting to stay out


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Never touched it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kristeen said:


> everyone always makes pals with the poppers guy when ur out in a club u can smell it a mile off!! good for a wee buzz but yeah hefty solvent abuse headsore!! best to stay clear ur right its a waste of time!! altho gay men use it loads! its not a waste of time for them..!


Yes, in that situation it can serve a purpose


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Proud to say I've never used that sh1t.

I'm sure you'll all understand that I think you're a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Syko said:


> Haha
> 
> Makes me skatty, dont know what to do with myself. All my mates are loud on it, (laughing and jokeing) i go all quiet and sit there in a world of my own
> 
> ...


LOL i was in blackpool and had an 8th in my pocket, i'd smashed about 2g in the hotel room and had over a g left! My mate was much more sensible with his gear.. we were on the dance floor, i was tense as fcuk! He was dancing with these girls and he had sorted one out for me! All i could see was this bouncer looking at me because he was twisted, as i kept making eye contact he knew i was up to mischief so walked towards me...

I ran to the toilet poured the remaining coke probably well over a gram on to the back of my hand and sniffed it and threw the bag, he got there and said what is up with you?? I said "mate i have done nothing wrong so why do you think i have??" He laughed and said chill out on whatever drugs you've had and said "on your way lad"

After another minute and all that coke kicked in and i couldn't speak! :cursing:

I was that paranoid i ran out the club and back to the hotel but got lost, i went in to a chippy to ask directions but couldn't get my words out, i had to write it on paper "Where is this hotel" they thought i was a deaf dumb mute :lol:

Anyway i got back to the hotel necked some vodka and the paranoia went, my mate set off back to the hotel and when he did get back half of glasgow was in our room on pills lol, he was like wtf?? and just took 2 pills :lol:


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

I prefer a 20 bag of smack and get right out my t!ts


----------



## Buildo (Oct 6, 2010)

Not used it for many years

Remember:

They don't call it "[email protected] powder" for nothing


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bashy said:


> Cant be doing with going out anymore, pathetic really at 20 years old.
> 
> Usually end up wanting to leave after an hour or so. *Coke is more of a necessity than a luxury if im wanting to stay out*


I used to be like this at your age, you can get out of the rut mate trust me


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Love the stuff, Went through a stage where i wouldnt leave the house without doing a line.

Ive settled down a bit now, only special occasions or when im feeling flush.

Usually £40 p/g here


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Dabbled a bit between the ages of 18-19 then realised it's an overrated, overpriced toy for idiots.

There are soooo many other ways to get high.

I favour sex myself.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Mark j said:


> I prefer a 20 bag of smack and get right out my t!ts


Location: Scotland

Bag of smack does nto suprise me


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Bashy said:


> Location: Scotland
> 
> Bag of smack does nto suprise me


 :lol:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I used to be like this at your age, you can get out of the rut mate trust me


Nice to know its not just me, im not a huge fan of going out as it is but was slightly concerned at feeling this way at 20.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

aww what!! 1st that annoyin scottish american on xfactor now this!! givin us a bad name! haha


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Kristeen said:


> aww what!! 1st that annoyin scottish american on xfactor now this!! givin us a bad name! haha


Come to mine mate and wel get a bag between us :lol:


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

haha!!! noway I'm not a typical scottish person!! away with ye!!! haha private mail me and wel get it sorted halfers!! hah


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Should add a poll to this. Would be interesting to see how many regular uses there are


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> Dabbled a bit between the ages of 18-19 then realised it's an overrated, overpriced toy for idiots.
> 
> There are soooo many other ways to get high.
> 
> I favour sex myself.


x2....every time.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

try coke and sex !! haha kiddin im not a drug pusher....dae it nah im only kiddin....am i


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

neigh


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

casement16 said:


> its over rated, ket's were its at


Isnt that a horse tranquillizer?

Just cant see the attraction of being pretty much put to sleep


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Kristeen said:


> try coke and sex !! haha kiddin im not a drug pusher....dae it nah im only kiddin....am i


Lol coke and sex is *a lot* more difficult for a man :laugh:

But once its up your laughing!

I nailed my ex for about 5 hours once when on coke once lol, next day she was limping


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

it does!! pure groggy central!! but some ppl like that downer feelin instead of the edgy feelin from uppers


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol coke and sex is *a lot* more difficult for a man :laugh:
> 
> But once its up your laughing!
> 
> I nailed my ex for about 5 hours once when on coke once lol, next day she was limping


 I dont like penis so im fine with that problem haha!! good to know tho for when im pretending to be straight !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Isnt that a horse tranquillizer?
> 
> Just cant see the attraction of being pretty much put to sleep


It is yes, but that hasn't put people off.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

wonder who is the first person to think of trying these things!! DONT say a horse !


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

interestin read and sum interesting stories of going offit..

Your better having the money down in flake nowadays.. The reason for people going offit is simply because the different bashes now being used so they can get away with putting less in contain allsorts from the legal high range.. Most peeps cant tell the difference.. Stik with the flake and youll have far less paras anxiety etc..

Best rec drug by a mile ghb.. No supression or fook all and if you think sex is good on chalk its miles better on sauce grrr!..


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

the ghb experience! but u can easily over do it and end up in a "juice coma"


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kristeen said:


> wonder who is the first person to think of trying these things!! DONT say a horse !


People who are desperate to feel a new feeling? Anything other than reality?

I can totally identify with the desire to take drugs, especially from the experiences and motivations that people have explained to me. I think that's why I'm so fearful of them. I'm the kind of person who likes to escape reality and my mind so if I took something that did that, I'd probably not be able to stop!



Kristeen said:


> the ghb experience! but u can easily over do it and end up in a "juice coma"


Hmm..had that experience, but not for recreational purposes though. Don't see the appeal in it for recreation tbh.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats good you realise that tho and know ur better off it! I can start and stop when i want and Its only ever on the rare weekend now then, it gets in the way of my training plus u cant face eating so diets all ****ed up and i just end up fallin out with myself!!


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

aw really? you should come over here and go to the arches!! its a big underground rave thing!! belter


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Not interested in recreational drugs at all. Live and let live, just not for me - I don't even smoke.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Kristeen said:


> I dont like penis so im fine with that problem haha!! good to know tho for when im pretending to be straight !


Lol :beer:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Laughing my ass off at some of tre bollox being spoke in this thread. Didnt realise there were sooo many major drug barons on uk-m.

:lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Laughing my ass off at some of tre bollox being spoke in this thread. Didnt realise there were sooo many major drug barons on uk-m.
> 
> :lol:


Makes you think doesn't it.

Out of my friends only a handful dont use the stuff.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Kristeen said:


> aw really? you should come over here and go to the arches!! its a big underground rave thing!! belter


Arches is fvcking amazing


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anyone tried magic mushrooms? Let me know.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kristeen said:


> lucky if its 15% cocaine these days!! worse than a greegs sausage roll 12% meat!
> 
> KP


not if you know the right people!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not if you know the right people!


You don't even take it you geek! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Laughing my ass off at some of tre bollox being spoke in this thread. Didnt realise there were sooo many major drug barons on uk-m.
> 
> :lol:


I recon you would be suprised mate. Not me (never even tried it), But most clever ones dont do it themselfs, don't have flash things, and when they are stopped in there "dads" bmw, they are very polite. Stupid loud mouths, prob make fu.ck all!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Has anyone tried magic mushrooms? Let me know.


yeah, how come?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> You don't even take it you geek! :lol:


Don't mean i dont know the right people 

***edit, i suppose you should say the "wrong" people.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> Has anyone tried magic mushrooms? Let me know.


They used to be Legal and i remember me and my friend buying some from Dr Hermans in Manchester, we got lost in the Arndale shopping centre (we had no idea where we were or what was going on) Security thought we were on crack lol

Its a happy high but trippy like LSD


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> Has anyone tried magic mushrooms? Let me know.


Done them a few times mate

Just make you laugh for about 4 - 5 hours :laugh:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

HJL said:


> yeah, how come?


Whats it like, my mate reckons he took some and thought hes hand was an orange, he got the peeler out and started to peel his hand looool.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Syko said:


> Done them a few times mate
> 
> Just make you laugh for about 4 - 5 hours :laugh:


So no proper trips?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Don't mean i dont know the right people


Lol i was messin bud but everyone says "I've got the best stuff"

Unless you know how to test for purity then its difficult to know


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i was messin bud but everyone says "I've got the best stuff"
> 
> Unless you know how to test for purity then its difficult to know


Lol. Think we have had this convo before, and you agreed how good it would be.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

A few times but not a lot. Special occasions is about it. Had some meow meow a while back, nose felt like it was going to explode into a nose bleed any second :thumbup1:

I find nose candy makes most people act like cocks.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> So no proper trips?


Yes

Everything looks like its breathing

Colours change / look funny

I thought i could see mirrors but no reflection

Time seems like its flying by then you look at the clock and only 5 mins have passed

Weird stuff, try some :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol. Think we have had this convo before, and you agreed how good it would be.


Yeah but how do you know if you've never tried, not having a dig here but just because someone you know says "Oh i have great coke" doesn't mean it will be, believe me i've heard it from many and ended up buying sub standard stuff and being disappointed


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Only one way to test coke really

Wash it up and smoke it :laugh:

No ive never done crack


----------



## enka (May 19, 2010)

i pay £120 for a henry and its good stuff, if you get **** coke its your own fault for buying it.


----------



## enka (May 19, 2010)

Syko said:


> Done them a few times mate
> 
> Just make you laugh for about 4 - 5 hours :laugh:


thats acid not shrooms, more like 6 hours of nightmares


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

enka said:


> i pay £120 for a henry and its good stuff, if you get **** coke its your own fault for buying it.


I very rarely take now but if i do its the ole finger dab every time, to taste.. and lol a while back i did the dab test and felt like i'd been to the dentist like my face was numb as fcuk! I LOL'd and was like what the hell is that mate 100% Novacaine? :lol:


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Have took lots of coke. Mates tell me its brillliant. Take it and I think this is fvcking ****, ruins any buzz you might have.

Also end up snorting a gram in half an hour because its so sh1t.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

I seen a program the other night about Cocaine. It was experiments done on ex- Coke addicts. It showed the subjects pictures and videos of Cocaine use and then scaned there brains. There brains went in to a frenzy and showed alot of pleasure and dopamine just at the sight of seeing someone snort a line.

I am not an addict. But while watching the program I was seriously thinking about phoning my mate to see if he could get me some Coke. This was at 1am in the morning on a Tuesday.


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i was messin bud but everyone says "I've got the best stuff"
> 
> Unless you know how to test for purity then its difficult to know


Wash it up..


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

enka said:


> thats acid not shrooms, more like 6 hours of nightmares


Not tried acid mate

But ive done shrooms a few times, all i know is i couldnt stop laughing for hours :laugh:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Syko said:


> Yes
> 
> Everything looks like its breathing
> 
> ...


I want to, does it make you aggresive? And does it fcuk with your heart?


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i used to live in brazil for a while i'v had the best and the worst out there.

i shared a flat with a guy who used tobuy it by the k for some dutch guys to test it he would wash 1 gram then weigh it again it came out at .94 absolutely stunning gear and i used to get 5g for £25

there is no point me doing it over here now it does not hit the streets here more than 40% and that is very very rare.

its kinda spoiled the fun for me now , bugger.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ive went through different stages with coke from weekends to daily to none for months, have to say i would rather have a few lines, couple of drinks that get hammered on booze and be hungover all day....not really touched it the past few years but got nothing against it, its good fun if u can handle it


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Used to do it, used to do it alot.

I could make a G last all weekend, then the quality slowly got worse and worse but I still wanted it. I think the addiction crept up on me, like it is so nice it seems very harmless. Couple of years down the road though and I had to kick it into touch, I became a paranoid recluse. I had actually snorted half an ounce one night and hid away for a week, stopped going to work, switched off the phone. God it was horrible.

Great times though, but guys - you really got to watch it don't creep up on you; it does bite back.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

AJ91 said:


> Called cue reactivity or something isn't it?
> 
> Reminds me of a study i had to learn about with rats and heroin.
> 
> ...


To be honest mate.

Think we have 2 different shows, the one I watched the other night was on Nat Geo and it actually had Cocaine in the title.

Like yourself they done a very interesting experiment with rats.

The Scientist woman who done the experiment 20 years ago ( her favorite uncle had died from Cocaine, cant remember the circumstances )

She was trying to prove that Cocaine addiction was a disease,like Alcoholism.

She got two sets of rats in 2 separate rooms. One with as much availability to heroin and one with as much availability to Cocaine as they wanted. Left them for 30 days.

When she came back the Heroin Rats where alive, but the rats who where given free availability to Cocaine where all dead.

This was to prove the moreish addictive nature of Cocaine.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Coke makes you think your invincible

-Jp1RUJN3lU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## anabol5 (Oct 2, 2010)

can get flake at 80 quid a gram ,takes you fuking head right off ,only need a little tiny line.


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Not my thing... At all!

but each to there own..


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Coke in my town can be bought for £30 a g, its rubbish. You can buy more expensive stuff £50 a g, still rubbish. there is NO good coke in the SW!

Went to Benidorm last year for a mates 40th, the sniff there was quality and a decent price.

IF i go out with the lads and fancy a 'boost' i take a few ephs and half a viagra. SORTED!!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Grams as cheap as £25 and roughly £450 on the ounce (quite a good return if you deicde to cut and sell)

Not my thing, snorted it twice in my life, really want that impressed, i dont use drugs anymore and i rarely have in the past I dont even drink heavily these days I like to remain in control


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

When i was in Oz at the beginning of the year the price of a gram was $350! Thats about £200, i wonder what the quality was like? At that price you'd want it to last at least 2 weekends!!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

can go from £50 for 1/8th here (glasgow) to £70 for 'pure' its good stuff but only comes around every few months £1200 an oscar  , I dont know why i just dont save up and buy the pure when it comes around oh thats rite I paid £350 for a quarter and it lasted friday,saturday and sunday thats why


----------



## leemc (Jan 7, 2009)

90% beak haha behave ur selfs


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

i can get 1g/15 in my town and you can bet you'll have one swole fcuking head in the morning lmao, not a big fan but never turned down if offered


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

agree with leemc, 90% pure is a ridiculous statement to make


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah but how do you know if you've never tried, not having a dig here but just because someone you know says "Oh i have great coke" doesn't mean it will be, believe me i've heard it from many and ended up buying sub standard stuff and being disappointed


Ok, fine. I went into a lot more detail than that but never mind. I know what your memory is like!


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

never for me. i wouldnt put that crap in my body for no one ! completely dead against drugs. in the past i have actually severed friendships because of it. if they do it thats fine its their lives they can go ahead but dont expect me to be there. when it comes down to it they make their bed they lie in it  .


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

goe1988 said:


> agree with leemc, 90% pure is a ridiculous statement to make


Depends who you know mate, when i used to use it we have had stuff that has literally blown your head off, it wasnt a case of making it last it was a case of you didnt want anymore until that wore off.

The price of it has gone up round here though so most of the stuff thats about now is ****e, doesnt even interest me unless in can get proper flake that glistens with crystals.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I do far too much, far too often

I used to know some Albanians who got it off the planes, this one time I bought a big lump off him, it was the best I ever had. Only problem was everytime I snorted it I could smell shit and I kept thinking I'd trodden in dog shit or something until I realised the coke had been in a johnny up someone's arse ...


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats never good


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

strange_days said:


> I do far too much, far too often
> 
> I used to know some *Albanians* who got it off the planes, this one time I bought a big lump off him, it was the best I ever had. Only problem was everytime I snorted it I could smell shit and I kept thinking I'd trodden in dog shit or something until I realised the coke had been in a johnny up someone's arse ...


Loads around our way. All decent blokes actually.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Loads around our way. All decent blokes actually.


LOL :lol:

I remember when i got a joke text, it was mildly racist and i read it out to you...

You were like, right! who the fcuk sent that! I have black mates!

Well, erm about 2 of them are Albanian... so im well ****ed off!


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

goe1988 said:


> agree with leemc, 90% pure is a ridiculous statement to make


No, it's definitely not. You obviously don't know the right people.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> I remember when i got a joke text, it was mildly racist and i read it out to you...
> 
> ...


haha, i don't mind racist jokes and they (my mates) would prob laugh at them themselfs. But what i dont like is the fact that kates parents think racism is funny (fine) but when there 13 year daughter says "black bastards" it's funny. Errrr, great parenting.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

leemc said:


> 90% beak haha behave ur selfs





goe1988 said:


> agree with leemc, 90% pure is a ridiculous statement to make





robdog said:


> Depends who you know mate, when i used to use it we have had stuff that has literally blown your head off, it wasnt a case of making it last it was a case of you didnt want anymore until that wore off.
> 
> The price of it has gone up round here though so most of the stuff thats about now is ****e, doesnt even interest me unless in can get proper flake that glistens with crystals.





DanB said:


> No, it's definitely not. You obviously don't know the right people.


90% coke is a complete fallacy

Utter bollox

"uncut" coming into country would be no more than 50%

If you want home office statistics on "pure coke" seizures I think you will find it tests at around 40-50% pure

There was a dude on here, forget his name, worked for the drug testing dept, posted on it once...

They actually had 100% pure stuff, which they used for various reasons to do tests and stuff ( i wil try find)

And said a line would prob kill you

ok street stuff these days is around 10%

Those paying more good chance you might get the up to 50% at a push pure

But no way 90% pure, and 100% pure coke does not look how you would think


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

What about crack ? Could you crush that up and snort it ? That shit is pretty much pure no ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> 90% coke is a complete fallacy
> 
> Utter bollox
> 
> ...


Most stuff round here is cut with creatine (thats not even a joke).


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

strange_days said:


> What about crack ? Could you crush that up and snort it ? That shit is pretty much pure no ?


No its even more cut, its washed up with sodium bicarbonate or on a more professional level ammonia (iirc)


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

> SOCA'S ROLE: FORENSICS
> 
> 11. A SOCA initiative, known as Project Endorse, began in October 2008 to subject to full forensic examination all UK seizures of heroin, cocaine (including crack) and amphetamine above 25g. A number of smaller seizures were also analysed. This was the first time that the comprehensive testing of UK drug seizures had been attempted and the project was supported by all UK law enforcement agencies and forensic providers. It examined and compared physical appearance, chemical profiles and chemical composition.
> 
> ...


http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200910/cmselect/cmhaff/74/74we15.htm


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

casement16 said:


> its over rated, ket's were its at


You're kidding right?

K is a horrific drug.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> K is a horrific drug.


Na mate, seen some quality people on it and everyone of them i aspire to be :whistling:


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Coke is always bashed to ****. Plus i used to sniff when out on the weekend but it really isnt no good for your training. Takes everythign out of you and also makes you skinny!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Na mate, seen some quality people on it and everyone of them i aspire to be :whistling:


Lol old k, been in some silly situations on that stuff! Involving:

Me, sonic the hedgehog, bruce willis and their valuable opinions

When i woke up out the K hole i was like WHAT :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> More of it is cut with ephedrine.
> 
> All this 90% rubbish, i bet if you washed up the best you could get in the UK it would come back at about 30% on the gramme tops.
> 
> There's some real sh1t being spouted on this thread.


but before that fresh out of a car chassis driven from somewhere in europe, in sealed 1kg bags, im pretty sure it's higher than 30%.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol old k, been in some silly situations on that stuff! Involving:
> 
> Me, sonic the hedgehog, bruce willis and their valuable opinions
> 
> When i woke up out the K hole i was like WHAT :laugh:


And your mexican night lol.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

tried it at a house party few years back all i got was a weird paracetamol taste in back of throat, never tried drugs again.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> but before that fresh out of a car chassis driven from somewhere in europe, in sealed 1kg bags, im pretty sure it's higher than 30%.


Yeah because coke grows all over Europe:lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And your mexican night lol.


Lol how can i forget! For those that don't know:

Me and my mates had a lot of ket with pills, anyway we all ended up wearing mexican hats, i had a massive line of ket and fell in to a dream! It involved us as cowboys fighting red indians and there were a few red indian casualties!

When i woke up at like 8am i said to the home owner "sorry mate i think we all got a bit carried away at about 3am... what the fcuk are we gonna do with the dead red indians?"

My mate replied "LOL you passed out at 3am!" :lol:

I got a taxi home and somehow 6 of the guys involved went to play football on a semi pro level!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

robdog said:


> Depends who you know mate, when i used to use it we have had stuff that has literally blown your head off, it wasnt a case of making it last it was a case of you didnt want anymore until that wore off.
> 
> The price of it has gone up round here though so most of the stuff thats about now is ****e, doesnt even interest me unless in can get proper flake that glistens with crystals.


Nowadays there's just too much money to be made to warrant selling decent gear. If people are used to doing 15% pure and happy paying £40 for 0.7g of it then why sell anything else???

Buy the good stuff, step on it, reap the rewards. It's a business at the end of the day, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> but before that fresh out of a car chassis driven from somewhere in europe, in sealed 1kg bags, im pretty sure it's higher than 30%.


Yeah, but we're talking about after it has been through umpteen greedy little hands all adding a bit of cr4p into it along the line so they can eek out an extra couple of quid.

If you think otherwise you're deluded my friend.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KRS said:


> Yeah because coke grows all over Europe:lol:


No, but its easier to get it transported to their, use your mellon head!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Yeah, but we're talking about after it has been through umpteen greedy little hands all adding a bit of cr4p into it along the line so they can eek out an extra couple of quid, not the sort of stuff that you average fella who has a mate who knows someone can get.
> 
> If you think otherwise you're deluded my friend.


Na mate, ive seen how much some people cut it. It's actually quite funny. Someone complained it didnt have as much "zipp" when someone i know didnt put the creatine in.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Have never tried it and pretty sure I never will; has never appealed to me tbh.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I worked in a lab that analysed illicit drugs seized by the Police and HMRC.

I have piled up and homogenised tons of cocaine in the past. It was my job to determine the drug identity, purity and the identity of adulterants.

I have used 100% pure cocaine for instrument calibration and positive controls.

Haha, come to think of it, I've handled purer coke than a Colombian drug baron has. :lol:

If I were to be buying coke atm I would be very careful, there are a few cases where it is being cut with Methylenedioxypyrovalerone.


----------



## paddy155 (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is my take on cocaine.

Their is no such thing as pure.

One of the only way's to tell that you're cocaine is real is to do an accetone wash.

The very final step in the manufacturing process is an accetone wash. This removes impurities and additional alkaloids left behind to leave you pure cocaine. This however is usually not done as in a hurried process this step is rushed or usually missed alltogether leaving behind all sorts of sh*t in it.

Also,not completing the final step and doing an accetone wash leaving behind the unwanted alkaloids etc gives additional weight to the final product and we all know what more weight means, MORE MONEY for the manufactures as this is there real motivation.

We need to realize that it is not pure unless the accetone wash has been done and god know's how many times it has been cut along the way before we get our hands on it.

The draw back to doing the accetone wash is that let's for example say we take 3g of our street cocaine,crush it and then drop it into a beaker of 99-99.5% or higher % accetone. We will probably be lucky if we are left with 0.5 of a gram left.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Nope, never tried it. The hardest thing I've tried is cannabis and poppers (when still pretty imature!).
> 
> Most of my old friends took drugs though (still do) but only witnessed one friend snort. I've lost an ex through drugs and worked with so many people whose lives have been destroyed by drugs that it's put me off for life.
> 
> I know drugs affect everyone differently but I've never wanted to take the gamble.  Such a goody goody I know :laugh:


Im the same as this, never even tried cannabis or any reccy drug apart from AAS. My cousin died from drugs so changed my view on them ever since and know for a fact ill never try it, just my opinion.


----------



## paddy155 (Jul 4, 2010)

Better of with a few beers IMO. You can keep you rec drugs.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Im the same as this, never even tried cannabis or any reccy drug apart from AAS. My cousin died from drugs so changed my view on them ever since and know for a fact ill never try it, just my opinion.


How can you know for a fact if it's just your opinion ?

Silly boy

:lol: :beer:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

What you starting on him for mate. His cousin died doing drugs so he doesn't want to touch them end of


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

strange_days said:


> How can you know for a fact if it's just your opinion ?
> 
> Silly boy
> 
> :lol: :beer:


Well, he knows for a fact he will never try it. Why is that silly??


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

havent touch it in ages. last lot i had was so [email protected] i havent touched it since


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

> No, it's definitely not. You obviously don't know the right people.


sorry mate that made me laugh. there is nothing near 90% here in uk, go to Belize and countries around there, and still you will not find 90%. but as you say i dont know the right people that you do to get 90% purity


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

i think you should reread my post, it want aimed at you, i quoted Dan B.

and im not wrong lol 90% purity will not be found in UK


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

That surely is at the top of the supply chain, you woundn't get that percentage on the street would you?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

We still not allowed to mention sources?

I'm on it now, I have a problem*

*I'm running out.


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

yes i would say the guy who had 2kg of 98% is talking ****. 2kg is hardly a major amount to have it in that purity isit


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kristeen said:


> "Can get far higher quality stuff but the cost is astronomical and wouldn't be affordable to the average end user."
> 
> Yeah theres stuff going about up here that 90 quid a pop and about 90% pure!! thats to strong tho ud be rattlin!! ud get a lot of house work done tho!..


thats **** man 100% coke would kill you its that strong and crack is made with around 40%-50% and thats power, made it before im my dealers :cool2:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

bennyboy said:


> hi all this is my first post thought it would of been about training but hey ho, jw sorry mate but you are wrong i know you can get over 50% pure, i know this because ive just pleaded guilty to poccessing 250 grams of 21% pure cocaine and one of my codefendants is going guilty to poccessing 250 grams of 79% pure cocaine which we will be sentencened in four weeks, i got bail hes been kept in remand, i was inside for 9 weeks before i got bail and one asian lad 2 cells down from me got caught with 2 kilos of 98% pure, poor f***er got 14 and a half years. also i have used alot of the 80%ish gear myself and it is alot better than the other crap on the street. hope this clears it up


how can 21% be 'pure' cocaine? pigs dont give a **** even if its 5% cocaine its still cociane to them :beer:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

did it one time, pretty good buzz but way to over priced.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

strange_days said:


> How can you know for a fact if it's just your opinion ?
> 
> Silly boy
> 
> :lol: :beer:


Well i for one know that i will NEVER willingly take reccy drugs, it really is that simple??



Robsta said:


> What you starting on him for mate. His cousin died doing drugs so he doesn't want to touch them end of


Thanks Robsta!


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

its a massive money making scheme at the end of the day, and younger less experienced users will believe anything they r told, i guess same holds true for most drugs. and also wateva the purity aslong as youhave a good night, and get out of the drug wat u wat, thats all that matters i guess


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Well i for one know that i will NEVER willingly take reccy drugs, it really is that simple??
> 
> Thanks Robsta!


Didn't mean to take the piss mate, sorry bit innapropriate. Didn't read your post properly.

My bad


----------

